# A PIGEON'S SENSE OF SMELL . . .



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

I know that pigeons have good hearing - Eggbert is startled easily by sudden noises - and he also seems to have fairly good eyesight - he can even see quite well when the room is nearly dark, making me think he's half owl!








And I know that he can distinguish tastes - as he will eat corn chips and potato chips - just as long as they're not flavored. If they're flavored with BBQ or Onion & Garlic, he won't have anything to do with them. But how good is their sense of smell? We once lived in a place that we were renting that was out in the country. We noticed that after Eggbert took a shower, he would never preen himself until he was completely dry. We didn't know it until months later, but the water was contaminated. I always drink bottled water and also gave Eggbert bottled water to drink. But since he bathed in the "bad" water, is it possible that he could smell the contamination - which would explain why he would not preen his feathers until they were totally dry?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The latest thinking is that homing pigeons use their sense of smell to navigate (as well as other things), so it must be pretty good!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons, generally, object to cloudy or discolored water for drinking. I spose if they were desperately thirsty they might try it, but more often they'll seek reasonably clear water. Maybe they can, indeed, sense water that is in some way contaminated. 

John


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks to those who replied . . . 
The contaminated water at that place had the most putrid smell - it smelled like mold - enough to make you wanna puke!







The water later tested positive for cryptosporidium! We don't live there anymore, but ever since that I've been really finnicky about water. We have a filtration system here where we live now and we also live in town so the water is already treated before it gets here - but then it has that pukey chlorine smell when it comes straight out of the tap. Can't have everything, I guess!


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi Danielle,
When I inquired about handling baby pigeons I was told that it was okay, because they didnt have a great sense of smell, but if the water was that bad surely anything could have smelled it ..


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Terry! You are no longer the only one to have used the p-word on the forum!!!

Raise the bar, I guess...









--Ray


----------

